# News on Daft Punk!



## Judge Spear (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm extremely happy right now. The duo is my favorite group so naturally, I was beyond excited to see this news. I've been waiting really long to at least hear about a new album, but this small nugget is enough to leave me satisfied until they release it. Been what, 3 years technically?

As much as I loved Tron Legacy's music, I kind of wanted an authentic record from them and we hadn't gotten one since, if authentic is the right word to use. They had to make music to fit the scene each track was used so while most were great on their own, others felt more like just "movie music". That's just me though. 
Before that, I believe the last album was released in 2007. So it's been a good minute, but I'm patient for my favorite music producers because I enjoy every piece they put out.

Can't wait to see what these guys cooked up! I could squee like a little fangirl!

http://musicfeeds.com.au/news/new-daft-punk-album-details-officially-registered-with-sony/


----------



## Symlus (Mar 19, 2013)

Out of curiosity, shouldn't this go in the Tube? And not R & R? Unless this counts as a rave?


----------



## Percy (Mar 19, 2013)

Daft Punk is an amazing group, and I'd have to say I'm excited about this one. Hopefully the album will impress.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 19, 2013)

I wonder whose music they will copy this time? :roll:

[yt]MJPdVVOmbz4[/yt]


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 19, 2013)

I had a feeling it'd be moved even though it is a rave. Pardon.



Ricky said:


> I wonder whose music they will copy this time? :roll:



I'm not oblivious to Daft Punk's sampling (something many other music performers do).
Artists always take from other artists. Painting, photography, music, etc.



Percy said:


> Daft Punk is an amazing group, and I'd have to say I'm excited about this one. Hopefully the album will impress.



Same here. They're extremely chill and have a great sense of how to relax the audience through the ears.


----------



## Krieger (Mar 19, 2013)

Daft Punk is back? It seems like forever since Tron... 
I cant wait!


----------



## Kio Maru (Mar 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'm not oblivious to Daft Punk's sampling (something many other music performers do).
> Artists always take from other artists. Painting, photography, music, etc.



There's remixing and there's sampling the core elements of another track and putting your name on it.
There's sketching and there's tracing.
There's taking a photo of something someone else has before and there's taking a photo of the exact same thing.

The idea of remixing is to give a twist on something else has done and you put their credit in the title, if it doesn't improve what was already there from an artistic perspective then it is poor and an attempt to make money out of someone else's idea. I don't think Daft Punk have made any song better and I find their overall production quality to be shabby and synth-work preset-oriented.
It's not fair on the original artist (even if they are receiving royalties there is an element of manipulation), but if you like Daft Punk, that's respectable, musical interests are subjective. I'll just be over here enjoying the far superior, more unique and creative music that I've trawled the entire front and back end of the internet for :V


----------



## Ricky (Mar 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'm not oblivious to Daft Punk's sampling (something many other music performers do).
> Artists always take from other artists. Painting, photography, music, etc.



There's a difference between having some influence and being the same exact song, sped up a bit.


----------



## Azure (Mar 19, 2013)

tron was a terrible movie, jeff bridges was just The Dude in tronspace. VE VANT ZE MASTER LOGIN CLU! VE TAKES IT!


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 20, 2013)

I was told they broke up. 
No matter.

And so, it begins (again)...


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 20, 2013)

Azure said:


> tron was a terrible movie, jeff bridges was just The Dude in tronspace. VE VANT ZE MASTER LOGIN CLU! VE TAKES IT!



...Where'd that come from?



Ricky said:


> There's a difference between having some influence and being the same exact song, sped up a bit.


I've never heard a Daft Punk song that was similar to what they sample. Ever.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 21, 2013)

So are they going to have another movie about the new album?

I can see how Daft Punk is good, but people way oversell'em.


----------



## TheKittyDante (Apr 3, 2013)

Well my minds just got blown reading this news. Thankies.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 3, 2013)

Yay!!!


----------



## Harbinger (Apr 4, 2013)

I freakin love Daft Punk, really needed some good news aswell. Daft Punk where really the first artists i paid attention to and realised i actually really enjoy music 
Only thing i dont like is a couple of their very repetitive tracks, they sound great, but dont change.


----------

